# REO's Rock



## Rob Fisher

I'm just sitting here vaping on Old Avril and thinking just how perfect and satisfying the vape is... I'm so grateful to @Andre for forcing me to try the REO... I must say I have bought more than a few devices, tanks, mods and general vaping stuff on my journey... but nothing comes that close to the perfection of the REO Grand with a Cyclone on top.

I know those without a REO will think "That okey is a loon with his archaic mech mod" and I also know that those with a REO will nod their heads and understand exactly where I'm coming from.

Quite often I sit quietly at my desk and vape on a REO and get a really warm and fuzzy feeling of contentment... and that's not a feeling I get from any of my other vaping devices. 

Yes I will keep buying new devices because I love testing new bits and pieces and a couple of devices worthy of mention of being a cut above the rest are the SX Mini M Class, the Billow 2, the new Subox, the Authentic Russian 91% (yes I still have it in use) on the Sigelei 20W... and last I do still rate the Atlantis Tank with the extended glass.

I would be really interested to hear what your REO happy place is... mine is below...

REO - Grand
Atty - Cyclone with slightly enlarged air hole, Fusion Drip tip or my US Flag tip
Coil and Wire - Single Coil 28g Kanthal 
Coil Diameter 1,5mm
Resistance - 1,1Ω to 1,4Ω
Wick material - Rayon

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## DoubleD

Awesome thread Skipper 


REO - Grand SL

Atty - RM2
Coil and Wire - Single Coil 28g Kanthal
Coil Diameter - 2mm
Resistance - 0.9Ω
Wick material - Native Wicks

Atty - Atomic
Coil and Wire - Single Coil 28g Kanthal
Coil Diameter - 2mm
Resistance - 0.9Ω
Wick material - Native Wicks

Atty - Chalice III
Coil and Wire - Single Twisted Coil 30g Kanthal
Coil Diameter 2mm
Resistance - 0.9Ω
Wick material - Rayon/Native Wicks






I need more Reos

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## rogue zombie

Lol.. I only have 1 bf atty and Grand. But it sure is a happy place!

REO - Grand
Atty - Derringer with wide bore drip tip (acyrilic)
Coil and Wire - Dual Coil 28g Kanthal
Coil Diameter 2,0 mm
Resistance - 0,5 Ω
Wick material - Rayon

It hits the spot like nothing quite before.

I do want to try 0,4Ω dual with 26guage, maybe 2,5mm diameter. And I am looking at what other atty would suit me.

But as is, it produces the flavour and dense smooth clouds that really hit the spot.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

r0gue z0mbie said:


> And I am looking at what other atty would suit me.



Based on your likes and set-up there is one you may want to try... and it's very similar to your nickname... The Rogue! 

Of ALL the dual coil atties I have tried the Rogue was the one that gave not only good clouds but the best flavour for me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Andre

Reo Grand and Reo Woodvil

Atty - Rogue for my NETs and 5P Bowden's Mate
Coil and Wire - Dual, contact coils, 27/28g
Coil Diameter - 2.5 mm
Resistance - 0.5/6 Ω
Wick material - 3 mm Ceramic

Atty - Chalice _III_/RM2 for other juices 
Coil and Wire - Single, contact coil, 27/28/29g
Coil Diameter - 2.5 mm
Resistance - 0.7/8/9 Ω
Wick material - 3 mm Ceramic

Atty - Cyclops for any juice
Coil and Wire - Dual, contact coils, 27/28/29g
Coil Diameter - 1.5 mm
Resistance - 0.6/7/8 Ω
Wick material - 2 mm Ceramic

Lately been moving back to thinner gauge wire and higher ohms.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## yuganp

The only device I have kept for more than a year is my REO grand. I have gone through many devices through the years but the REO has been the only device that I have used for more than 3 months.

My current list
REO grand with cyclops - 70% of the time with a diy menthol mix
Sx mini with tc - 20% of the time with commercial juices
REO mini with a rm2 - 10% of time with tobacco based mixes

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## hands

Before i had my REO i would look trough the REO threads and think pifff . Then @Rob Fisher convinced me to give it a go and that's when i found my happy place. Then he sent me a Cyclone to drill out the air hole and when i had it i asked if he would mind if i try it. He said no go ahead and well he never got it back.
REO Grand with Cyclone, 28g, 2mm id,7-8 raps with Rayon. the RM2 also see a fair bit of use.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Mufasa

Reo Grand LP

Atty - RM3, the only one I have
Coil and Wire - 28g single coil
Coil Diameter - 1.5 mm
Resistance - 0.9 Ohm
Wick material - Japanese cotton

Using this setup 100% of the time for the last month. I get that same warm fuzzy feeling just like @Rob Fisher every time I just look at it. I have a RM2 on the pre-order list and can't wait for it to arrive. I like things as simple as possible and this is it for me. At the moment I wouldn't even want another Reo - this one gives me everything I need. Well, that is what I am saying now.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## jtgrey

I must also give a big thanks to @Andre and @Rob Fisher . It is because of these guys that i bought my first reo . It was and still is the best vape gear that i have bought to date . I am willing to part with any of my other vape gear but not with my first reo

Hoeranja reo lp/sl (name of color thanks to @johan )

Black nuppin v2 with 0.50 coil and Ready x Wick

VM4 .... @Oupa

Odin with 0.50 coil and jap cotton 

Chocolate mint ...... @Oupa 


Must also mention that my vape jurny was made possible because of this great forum of ours. Thanks to all of the members! !!!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## rogue zombie

Rob Fisher said:


> Based on your likes and set-up there is one you may want to try... and it's very similar to your nickname... The Rogue!
> 
> Of ALL the dual coil atties I have tried the Rogue was the one that gave not only good clouds but the best flavour for me.



Oh really. I'll have to get one then.


----------



## Keith Milton

Reo Grand LP
Atty = Atomic
Coil = 28g Kanthol 6 wraps @ 0.3 ohms
Coil Diameter = 2mm
Wick = Cotton bacon and Koh Gen Doh Jap Cotton

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riaz

Reo Grand LP
Atty - Odin
Coil and Wire - 26g dual coil
Coil Diameter - 2.5mm
Resistance - 0.4ohm
Wick material - Japanese cotton

Reo mini
Atty - derringer
Coil and Wire - 26g dual coil
Coil Diameter - 2.5mm
Resistance - 0.4ohm
Wick material - Japanese cotton

Also have an Atomic which i use intermittently 
Coil and Wire - 28g parallel single coil
Coil Diameter - 2.0mm
Resistance - 0.5ohm
Wick material - Japanese cotton

I love me reos

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## acorn

REO - Gold Grand LP SL
Atty - Cyclone witf AFC cap and fusion drip tip
Coil and Wire - Single Coil 28g Kanthal
Coil Diameter 2mm
Resistance - 1,6Ω
Wick material - Rayon/ Organic cotton
Used exclusively for tobacco juices.

REO - Tumbled Aluminium Grand LP
Atty - Cyclone/ RM2 on rotation
Coil and Wire - Single Coil 28g Kanthal
Coil Diameter 2mm
Resistance - 1,6Ω
Wick material - Rayon/ Organic cotton
Used exclusively for Fruity/Menthol juices.

REO - Camo Grand LP
Atty - Cyclone/ RM2 on rotation
Coil and Wire - Single Coil 28g Kanthal
Coil Diameter 2mm
Resistance - 1,6Ω
Wick material - Rayon/ Organic cotton
Used exclusively for Dessert Juices.

Use my Reo's mainly at home when i want to relax, pure bliss.
I have other VW and TC devices which I also use on rotation basis but the Reo's remain my happy place.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Lovely thread @Rob Fisher 

I have several happy places on my Reos:

1 ohm in RM2 for tasting the flavour in any juice (mouth to lung)
0.4 ohm dual in Nuppin for lovely long lung hits - especially on the fruity menthols
But I do have a *special happy place* that gives me satisfaction all the time - and has done so for over a year.

0.5 ohm paracoil in RM2 with cotton for a good mouth to lung thumping on Witchers Brew Blackbird




Reo Black + Blackbird = Thumper

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## rogue zombie

Riaz said:


> Reo mini
> Atty - derringer
> Coil and Wire - 26g dual coil
> Coil Diameter - 2.5mm
> Resistance - 0.4ohm
> Wick material - Japanese cotton



Does this set-up still provide a relatively "cool" vape? And I mean cool as is temperature


----------



## Riaz

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Does this set-up still provide a relatively "cool" vape? And I mean cool as is temperature



Yes it does, lovely and smooth 

I did however swop out the standard short drip tip for a longer one.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Riaz said:


> Yes it does, lovely and smooth
> 
> I did however swop out the standard short drip tip for a longer one.



Thank you, I'm going to give it a bash.


----------



## johan

Well said @Rob Fisher. My shortlist should fully explain my contentment:

Reo Grand
RM2
(eGrip only used during travels & ePipe when I chill)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BhavZ

I must I disagree with the title of this thread.

My reo does not rock at all, it is actually quite stable when I put it down and requires some force to topple over.

If your reo is rocking then I suspect it is the screw that mounts the spring at the bottom of the reo, perhaps you need to tighten it a bit more to make it flush with the base of the reo.

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Daniel

Thanks to the great Reo community , and special thanks to @Andre I also started my Reo journey , too late , as I was like a raging rabbit buying this and that in the beginning .... needless to say Lagertha has been my trusty companion for the past three months I think. I had a spot where I was thinking of quitting after a scary bought of border line lung infection (didn't vape for two weeks) but that first toot I took just made me remember why I love vaping on a Reo so much ..... seductive simplicity. 

Setup as follows : 

Reo Grand LP
Atty - Cyclone with AFC 90% , RM2 10% , Challice Clone 0% (still need to try it) 
Coil and Wire - 28g single coil
Coil Diameter - 2mm
Resistance - 1.2ohm
Wick material - Japanese cotton
ADV - Skyblue Ambrosia

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## zadiac

Reo Woodvil

Dark Horse Mini
Dual coil with 1.5mm ID, 8 wraps each with stainless steel wire (a.a.a. G-Plat), 24 gauge.
.22 ohms
Using Jap cotton.
The flavor is amazing and the response is so quick.
Vape is still not warm enough for me, but it's ok.
Dual battery is def the way for me. Will see soon. Waiting on some devices.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

zadiac said:


> Dual coil with 1.5mm ID, 8 wraps each with stainless steel wire
> .22 ohms



Hi @zadiac - what do you mean stainless steel wire? 
That means 0.44 ohms each coil - with 8 wraps - that must be very thick wire...


----------



## kimbo

Reo Grand LP
Chalice III clone
28g Kanthal 2mm ID 8 wraps 
Loose mouth to lung
HEAVEN

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## zadiac

Silver said:


> Hi @zadiac - what do you mean stainless steel wire?
> That means 0.44 ohms each coil - with 8 wraps - that must be very thick wire...



Nope. 24 gauge 316L stainless steel wire a.k.a. G-Plat. 

Sorry, should've mentioned that.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Just sitting here vaping a lovely juice on a truly classic device. 

Having one of those '@Rob Fisher' special moments. 

Just doesn't get much better than this. Effortless. Pure. Full. And very flavoursome. 

REO and Nuppin is a classic combo indeed!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Just sitting here vaping a lovely juice on a truly classic device!



I'm so with you Hi Ho! I've just had a mini pit stop... all REO's ready for a day on the lake tomorrow.. and I was just vaping on Athena and thinking I must post something about the pure bliss!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Lol @Rob Fisher , maybe us Reonauts are just crazy but I am loving my Reos even more now - well over a year later... Crazy

But to be fair, the credit shouldnt only go to the Reo. The juice is the key too. Its the combination that rocks.

Put a winning juice in a well set up Reo and its a recipe for satisfaction !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Put a winning juice in a well set up Reo and its a recipe for satisfaction !



100% Hi Ho! I almost phoned @Oupa tonight to thanks him again for Tropical Ice!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DoubleD

Had a 5min pit stop that went something like this:

Bath, contact grease, re juice'd with XXX, fresh battery, wicked, squoooonnk and .........Effortless satisfaction.

Reosmods slogan should be " For the vaper that knows what they want "

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 6


----------



## RoSsIkId

Reo mini SL/LP

Atty - RM2 with 2 puffs drip tip
Coil and Wire - 28g single coil
Coil Diameter - 2mm
Resistance - 0.8ohn
Wick material - Rayon

Yes i know boring. But it works every time I fire down on the button

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## DoubleD

RoSsIkId said:


> Reo mini SL/LP
> 
> Atty - RM2 with 2 puffs drip tip
> Coil and Wire - 28g single coil
> Coil Diameter - 2mm
> Resistance - 0.8ohn
> Wick material - Rayon
> 
> Yes i know boring. But it works every time I fire down on the button




Sounds perfect to me 

I think I need to change my list, I'm enjoying Rayon even more lately or well I havent used native wicks since I got the rayon

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie

After many, many different coils, positions and going through all the wicks available... I return to my norm execpt for going 26g.

I'll change atties, but I cant find coils I prefer:

26g dual 0.4 ohms (so I think that works out to around 30w)
2.0mm diameter
Rayon

Bliss!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Keith Milton

Reo Grand + Atomic + dual 28g twisted bunnies @0.3 ohms

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KB_314

My REO happy places 

All-day happy place:
Atty: Cyclone with Fusion DT, slightly enlarged air hole
Build: 28g kanthal, 2mm id, 1 ohm, single coil
Wick: Rayon
Juice: Cloudsat. Every puff, a smile

Other times happy place:
Atty: RM2, stock air hole
Build: 28g kanthal, 1.6 / 2.0mm id, 1 - 1.2 ohm, single coil
Wick: Japanese Cotton
Juice: Blackbird

Occasional Cloudy Happy place:
Atty: Cyclops with Fusion DT
Build: 26g kanthal, 2.5mm id, 0.4-0.5 ohm, dual coil
Wick: Japanese Cotton
Juice: The Milkman

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Daniel

Been really trying the tank thing again for a few days get back from an arduous day at work and man the Reo is just another level of flavor. Nothing comes close to a fresh batt some fresh wick just feels like all my stress is dissolved with every toot. Never got this from smoking, almost surreal.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Winner 2


----------



## rogue zombie

Daniel said:


> Been really trying the tank thing again for a few days get back from an arduous day at work and man the Reo is just another level of flavor. Nothing comes close to a fresh batt some fresh wick just feels like all my stress is dissolved with every toot. Never got this from smoking, almost surreal.


Pearls of wisdom, these.

I so agree - REO with a fresh battery, wick and some good juice = bliss


Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Daniel

Thx @rogue zombie I tried the KUI as well I'm no expert but tried the cyclops on it just not the same think it's to do with the contacts or whatnot but stuff just works on the reo call me a snob but that's the honest truth

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Well worded 2/3 posts above @Daniel. I agree

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I really enjoy statements like this because sometimes I wonder if I'm losing the plot with my REO's and wonder why not everyone has a REO? But I have to agree with all the statements and the title of the thread is 100% correct... REO's Rock!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Daniel

@Rob Fisher it's like this , I was quite into the knife collecting phase , it grabs you , you are into it every other production knife has you frothing at the mouth waiting for that next best thing.... then you find that it's a blade , it's supposed to cut things. The Reo is that blade , supposed to cut things ..... nothing more , nothing less ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> I really enjoy statements like this because sometimes I wonder if I'm losing the plot with my REO's and wonder why not everyone has a REO? But I have to agree with all the statements and the title of the thread is 100% correct... REO's Rock!


Lol, same here. But using a tank again has made me realize (for the umpteenth time) how easy and convenient a squonker with dripper on top is. Time I learn to accept that, but all these gadgets are so tempting.

Reactions: Agree 8


----------



## DoubleD

Reos rock, it's a simple fact. 
I was staring at my beloved Alessandra thinking back, 
once upon a time I had said,
"the Reo is a little bit expensive", yet, 
I'm planning to buy more....why is this?
There is no other squonker of this quality, in its price range, 
the Reo sets the 'standard' for bottom fed devices.
Rock solid, never letting you down.
You get everything you didn't know you needed, all in one mod.
Rob O'Neal once described the Reo as a 'tool', 
I whole heatedly agree with that, 
it's there to get the job done and it does it effectively simply...... borderline genius.
This is my 'life is awesome device', 
there are many like it,
but this one is mine
and I need more 


I think I'm going to go bath Alessandra, just because

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Jos

Must say that I have been enjoying the subox with some of the dessert juices that just don't work on a Reo but nothing comes close to the bliss and satisfaction experienced when your chilling with a cuppa than a toot on Lily II with VM Tropical Ice.

My go to set up ATM is Cyclone with 1.5 single coil wicked with Rayon.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Jos said:


> Must say that I have been enjoying the subox with some of the dessert juices that just don't work on a Reo but nothing comes close to the bliss and satisfaction experienced when your chilling with a cuppa than a toot on Lily II with VM Tropical Ice.
> 
> My go to set up ATM is Cyclone with 1.5 single coil wicked with Rayon.


For me dessert jooses need a resistance around 0.8/0.9 ohms.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jos

That's probably why they taste k@k on my REO coz i hardly ever stray from the 1.2 - 1.5 range.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Jos said:


> That's probably why they taste k@k on my REO coz i hardly ever stray from the 1.2 - 1.5 range.


You need another Reo!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jos

Andre said:


> You need another Reo!



Don't we all

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Alex

Rob Fisher said:


> I really enjoy statements like this because sometimes I wonder if I'm losing the plot with my REO's and wonder why not everyone has a REO? But I have to agree with all the statements and the title of the thread is 100% correct... REO's Rock!



You know Rob, I was just watching a documentary on these Swiss guys that make beautifully crafted mechanical watches. Some of them make ever single part by hand. The level of detail required is beyond insane to achieve perfection.

In many ways I look at my Reo's the same way, simple mechanical parts that fit together perfectly. Get the job done everyday, without a mission or a worry. Simple perfection.

Edit: have a look at this video

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Christos

I'm 100% behind this thread but I haven't found my reo happy place yet. To be fair I have only owned my first reo for 10 days and my second reo for 6 days. 

My problem is my diy juice. It used to be somewhat very decent in tanks but the enhanced flavour in a reo just ruins my previously perfect blends. 

I don't like buying juice because it's rare that I like something because Im usually not fond of 1 of the flavours in some of the great mixes out there. To be fair I have tried quite a few. The other issue is I tend to vape a lot of jiuce and spending R270 on a 30ml bottle that will last me a day is not feasible. 

I'll inform you when I get to the happy place because I have to re-design my juices to be reo friendly. 
So far the only jiuce I like in the reo are the ones that contain acetoin and my pervious ADV's are tasting like garbage. 

Anyways, the device itself is superb and for the first time in a long while I don't spend my time looking for the next device to buy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## rogue zombie

Christos said:


> I'm 100% behind this thread but I haven't found my reo happy place yet. To be fair I have only owned my first reo for 10 days and my second reo for 6 days.
> 
> My problem is my diy juice. It used to be somewhat very decent in tanks but the enhanced flavour in a reo just ruins my previously perfect blends.
> 
> I don't like buying juice because it's rare that I like something because Im usually not fond of 1 of the flavours in some of the great mixes out there. To be fair I have tried quite a few. The other issue is I tend to vape a lot of jiuce and spending R270 on a 30ml bottle that will last me a day is not feasible.
> 
> I'll inform you when I get to the happy place because I have to re-design my juices to be reo friendly.
> So far the only jiuce I like in the reo are the ones that contain acetoin and my pervious ADV's are tasting like garbage.
> 
> Anyways, the device itself is superb and for the first time in a long while I don't spend my time looking for the next device to buy.


You mean tanks as in non-drippers? 

Because yes, imo rda's, for the lack of a better description, are far less "forgiving". You get all the taste all at once.

But it works both ways, great juice is really great, in a dripper.

You need to smooth out your mixes, tone down your recipes and up your VG ratio a bit maybe.

But when the dripper "flavour" gets you, there's no turning back. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos

r0gue z0mbie said:


> You mean tanks as in non-drippers?
> 
> Because yes, imo rda's, for the lack of a better description, are far less "forgiving". You get all the taste all at once.
> 
> But it works both ways, great juice is really great, in a dripper.
> 
> You need to smooth out your mixes, tone down your recipes and up your VG ratio a bit maybe.
> 
> But when the dripper "flavour" gets you, there's no turning back.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


I think it's the smoothing out that needs to happen. I tend to mix 1 flavour in my juices. Think I need to try some graham cracker or yogurt or sweetener. It's just a ball ache to make and steep and repeat until satisfaction.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Christos said:


> I think it's the smoothing out that needs to happen. I tend to mix 1 flavour in my juices. Think I need to try some graham cracker or yogurt or sweetener. It's just a ball ache to make and steep and repeat until satisfaction.


And marshmallow under 2%, smoothsens most stuff out.

Bavarian Cream and sweet cream at low percentages. All help.

And personally I find if you want more smooth than throat hit, you need to mix at 60VG and upwards. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Christos

r0gue z0mbie said:


> And marshmallow under 2%, smoothsens most stuff out.
> 
> Bavarian Cream and sweet cream at low percentages. All help.
> 
> And personally I find if you want more smooth than throat hit, you need to mix at 60VG and upwards.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


I need to get a new order for concentrates.
I do 40/60 pg/vg.
I have about 250ml of juice left from 500 I made earlier this month. Feels like I'm gonna end up throwing it away.


----------



## Silver

@Christos - hang in there

I am not a big DIY person but i can imagine your frustration

What type of juices are you liking at the moment?


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> @Christos - hang in there
> 
> I am not a big DIY person but i can imagine your frustration
> 
> What type of juices are you liking at the moment?


I'm liking the vanilla cupcake and black cherry at the moment.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

@Silver, I'm hanging in nicely. I see this as an opportunity to take my juice skills to the next level. I honestly believed my juices were fabulous and they were. Now they need to move to the heavenly class to match the reo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Christos said:


> I'm liking the vanilla cupcake and black cherry at the moment.



I cant really advise you on these foavours because i dont like vanilla much at all. I also cant remember black cherry being a main flavour in any of my juices. I was hoping to give you some suggestions of ready made local juices and ideas perhaps to combine them or with concentrates in a cost effective manner.


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> I cant really advise you on these foavours because i dont like vanilla much at all. I also cant remember black cherry being a main flavour in any of my juices. I was hoping to give you some suggestions of ready made local juices and ideas perhaps to combine them or with concentrates in a cost effective manner.


Thank you. I appreciate your willingness to assist. 
I suffer from chronic migraines so any flavour that is too strong or foreign usually starts a migrane. I think the main issue is to keep the flavours that work for me and test a few rounding or smoothing additions.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Christos said:


> Thank you. I appreciate your willingness to assist.
> I suffer from chronic migraines so any flavour that is too strong or foreign usually starts a migrane. I think the main issue is to keep the flavours that work for me and test a few rounding or smoothing additions.



Ok - sorry to hear about the migraines, that really sucks
I assume yhave checked out the DIY threads?
There are some really experienced DIY experts on the forum that i am sure could give you some tips and help


----------



## Christos

All good thnx. 
Yes I got most of my assistance just lurking in the diy threads.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA

@Christos I have found that different drippers, as much as builds, change the way a lot of my juices taste. I will try and do a bit of an update when I have time. Some attys bring out certain flavors in a mix more, smooths some others out more etc. I have some juice steeping, if you want I can throw together a boguet of 5ml, 3ml samples for you. Where in Jhb are you situated? Will be running through Randburg in the next few weeks on my way to Muldersdrift.


----------



## Christos

Viper_SA said:


> @Christos I have found that different drippers, as much as builds, change the way a lot of my juices taste. I will try and do a bit of an update when I have time. Some attys bring out certain flavors in a mix more, smooths some others out more etc. I have some juice steeping, if you want I can throw together a boguet of 5ml, 3ml samples for you. Where in Jhb are you situated? Will be running through Randburg in the next few weeks on my way to Muldersdrift.


I built my famous 24 awg pain micro coils yesterday when I washed and cleaned my reos. I'm waiting on a delivery with concentrates that smooth or make flavours pop. I also mixed 2 of my juices yesterday and the result is suprisingly good. I think I'm mostly sorted. Just need to mix and steep.


----------

